# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Вот ЭТО ДИОРАМА!!!!

## Fklod

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=13544

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Шо!? Опять?! :shock: 
ей в обед 100 лет=))
Исполнение фигурок и техники очень среднее. Как правильно заметили на ДИШе-поражает куча бабла, в это вбуханная..

----------


## OKA

Диорамка про "вежливых китайских людей "  :Biggrin: 



"Подразделения НОАК в столице воссоединенного Тайваня"

Много фото с выставки :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1585306.html

----------


## OKA

"Продолжение банкета" про вундервафлю" ))  :

https://yuripasholok.livejournal.com/12553208.html

----------


## OKA

По наводке с "варспота"))

----------

